# Nikon Digital FX Bodies.



## KooK (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm trying to find out which DSLR bodies Nikon made that were FX style, there's obviously the D700, D3, D3s, and D3x, however I'm searching for information about previous discontinued models and am having little luck thus far.  Does anybody have a full list?  That or can somebody help me out, I'm trying to get away from my D80s DX format and upgrade to an FX.

Thanks!

Edit:
I'm sorry for the wasted space here, for future reference (if anybody searches) Nikon has this handy little page.

http://imaging.nikon.com/products/imaging/lineup/digitalcamera/slr/archives.htm


----------



## Derrel (Sep 10, 2010)

The Kodak 14n was made by Kodak, on a Nikon N80 modified body...14 MP, full frame.

Kodak DCS 760, 6MP, was a 1.3x body built on the F5 chassis.

Can't think of any other FX d-slr's in F-mount....the 14n gave way to the SLRn,which I believe was basically a Sigma body with a FF sensor in it...it was not very popular...didn't last too long on the market.


----------



## KooK (Sep 10, 2010)

Whoooaaa hold up a second here.  The Kodak 14n is fully compatible with Nikon FX series lenses?  Have you or anybody else here ever dealt with any of these Cameras?  I'm going to go searching for more information on this subject.

Edit:
14n Review: http://www.kenrockwell.com/kodak/14n.htm
20 seconds to turn on and no power saving mode?  Woof...


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 11, 2010)

As Derrel says, discontinued, apart from that on this side of the pond you were advised to have an instructional seminar to get the best from this model, it was regularly discussed with the head Kodak man whose name escapes me on the British Journal of Photography forum, I seem to remember it had noise issues and other problems so never became a big seller here. Other than that Nikon have really only recently entered FX digital and I think that decision was taken more to compete with the other leading brands than for any other reason, as everyone knows, whether its FF or DX Nikon is the best product available worldwide. H:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

